# Even the dealers think it's ugly



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I just saw a local GMC dealer commercial for the new GMC Sierra. Stock GMC footage of the Sierra driving around a ranch, with big letter overlays the whole time so you could never actually get a good look at the truck.

Mrs GGF commented that it was stupid because you couldn't tell what the truck looked like. I showed her a picture online. Then she understood. 

LMAO. That is one fugly truck.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

x10 !!!!!


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Well...


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Newbomb Turk said:


> Well...


Amen brutha


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I would rather push a Ford than drive government motors carp. 

The new gm trucks are hideous.


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

Newbomb Turk said:


> Well...


You must be an angry little elf......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

AndyThomas said:


> You must be an angry little elf......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


You angry little ford trolls are the worst...lol


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

Newbomb Turk said:


> You angry little ford trolls are the worst...lol


You gotta love a good troll....HA! Soooo angry!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Sheesh, if I bought a truck for looks, I'd have to learn how to work on a ford. Instead, I drive an uglyass dependable Toyota


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I like looking at the truck section every once in awhile so I can have a glimpse back into elementary days. "My dad is stronger than your dad"..... "Nu un, my dad can beat up your dad." "Well, my dad is the best because he says so!"

ROFL!!!!


----------



## quacker.smacker101 (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I saw a commercial for the new GMC and thought it looked great. They weren't hiding anything? Not that I would own one.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

quacker.smacker101 said:


>


Yep...............LOL!


----------

